# bei Bluetooth Connect werden Videos automatisch abgespielt



## NetBull (16. Oktober 2014)

Moin,

hab mir ein Bluetooth Radio fürs Auto gekauft.
Nun spielt es beim Connecten automatisch die Audio-Spur meiner ZOE Videos ab. Das nervt auf Dauer, das ich jedesmal wenn ich ins Auto einsteige erst mal eine Playliste wählen muss.

Kann man das irgendwo einstellen? So das Musik aus einer Playliste abgespielt wird?

LG NetBu||

Handy: HTC one M7
Radio: Pioneer MVH-X360BT


----------

